# new or second hand trailer.



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

i am looking for eather a brand new or second hand equitrek trailer.
so there is one for sale in scotland and im thinking about perchaseing it. 
heres some pictures of it.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I have never seen a layout on a trailer like that but, it looks really cool. Like it would be perfect for an endurance rider LOL. The price seems really good too I wish there were trailers like that here.


----------

